# Question about Vermeer 630A Stump Grinder



## BoesTreeService

Just looking for general comments/advice about these units in general, this one has a 30 hp Wisconsin gas engine. How much would it be worth, what size stumps (general range) would you adivse to limit it to grinding..any known service problems.


----------



## Dadatwins

630A was a good model in its day, I had 2 of them, reliable wisconsin engines, simple to operate, and capable of grinding most stumps. Now for the bad news, tow behind design makes it difficult to reach a lot of backyard stumps, you can use it off the truck by staking the tongue it but it is a PIA to do. They cut very slow compared to todays higher HP models and todays self propelled models makes backyard work so much easier. As for cost I have seen them sell used for $1K up to 3K which for that $$$ you can get a decent self propelled to start grinding with. If you are looking at one with a good wisconsin engine the motor is what a lot of folks are looking for since parts for the older ones are getting hard to find. Do a site search and type in 630A and you will get a lot more info.


----------



## Menchhofer

Agree, 630A was a good grinder. I had an old one for many years and it was slow, but it did the job. We tackled large and small stumps. It will not them all..just some will take a lot longer. You best bet would be to put a hitch on the front of your truck instead of working off the rear. Working from the front will save you time positioning the unit.


----------



## BoesTreeService

Thanks - I have a guy wanting to sell one to me for around a grand, he says it runs and grinds just fine, I will of course check that out before I buy if I decide to look at it. Thanks for the advice any more experiance out there lt me know.


----------

